# Chips won't Brown!



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Currently got celeriac chips in the oven & they are not Browning! Having dinner later than expected tonight.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds yummy! Hopefully they will brown for you soon!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 30, 2016)

Next time either spray with frylignt or coat them in egg white. Just whip up the egg white until frothy then bake as normal.

For now just turn the oven up a bit!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks for that. Just turned the oven up a bit & bingo! They were gorgeous!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 30, 2016)

Depends what you are eating them with naturally but a small paintbrush and a bottle of HP sauce might do the job !


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 30, 2016)

I have some carb free food colouring that would work!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Never tadted celeriac and don't know what to do with it-polite responses please!!☺


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Lol. They browned eventually.  I have now managed to replace all my heavy carb food with an alternative. Celeriac chips, bulgar wheat instead of rice & courgetti. I feel so money supermarket.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Oh rats-made letters bigger but still made a mistake


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Lol. They browned eventually.  I have now managed to replace all my heavy carb food with an alternative. Celeriac chips, bulgar wheat instead of rice & courgetti. I feel so money supermarket.


Well done mark


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Never tadted celeriac and don't know what to do with it-polite responses please!!☺


Don't worry about your spelling. Mine's all over the place as my eyes are playing silly buggers at the mo. Celeriac is amazing. Ugly looking veg but you can do anything with it. Roast, mash, chip. Perfect replacement for potato.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Never tadted celeriac and don't know what to do with it-polite responses please!!☺


Celeriac is a large, ugly root veg, tasting of aniseed, which I loathe. Personally, I'd cut it into chunks and put it on the compost heap, but other people have been known to peel it, cut it into chunks and roast it like potatoes.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Are you thinking of fennel? Celeric is a celery root. Doesn't taste like aniseed to me.


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Are you thinking of fennel? Celeric is a celery root. Doesn't taste like aniseed to me.


Celeriac definitely smells and tastes aniseedy to me. My husband likes it, so I have been known to hold my nose and cook it for him. (I'm not fond of fennel, or celery either, for that matter!) Though I do like the star anise flavour in Chinese five spice powder. Maybe I'm just odd.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Don't worry about your spelling. Mine's all over the place as my eyes are playing silly buggers at the mo. Celeriac is amazing. Ugly looking veg but you can do anything with it. Roast, mash, chip. Perfect replacement for potato.


I got new glasses right away as my prescription had a big change, didn't know that eyes might change a lot again. I couldn't have managed without doing that. I have a 3 month period and msybe longer when they will change the lenses again free if changes to vision. I think my vision is changing again. I got a fright one grey day in november as i didn't see a wee dark dog on a zebra crossing and almost run over it-before anyone says it- "now you see it,now you don't"


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

My wife has introduced me to so many veg I've never heard of.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I got new glasses right away as my prescription had a big change, didn't know that eyes might change a lot again. I couldn't have managed without doing that. I have a 3 month period and msybe longer when they will change the lenses again free if changes to vision. I think my vision is changing again. I got a fright one grey day in november as i didn't see a wee dark dog on a zebra crossing and almost run over it-before anyone says it- "now you see it,now you don't"


I have to take my glasses off to read my phone now.  I'm long sighted but never needed the change glasses to see my phone or laptop. I can definitely see better without my glasses than i used to.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have to take my glasses off to read my phone now.  I'm long sighted but never needed the change glasses to see my phone or laptop. I can definitely see better without my glasses than i used to.


I have vary focals(i dont know the spelling) and wear them all the time, but need adjusted as they keep slipping. Driving me daft. Thats probably part of why they are not doing me as well as they should


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 30, 2016)

I've never even heard of celeriac!!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm thinking about varifocals. I have separate glasses for reading and it's a pain.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

Sorry, that above post is in the wrong thread. Too many gins.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm thinking about varifocals. I have separate glasses for reading and it's a pain.


I am a pure numpty-i kmow fine how to spell varifocal so must be tired. When i had distance and near glasses-years ago, i felt as if my eyes looked huge with the reading glasses but it was subjective


----------



## Robin (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm thinking about varifocals. I have separate glasses for reading and it's a pain.


I got varifocals about a year ago. It took me a couple of days of things looking swimmy, then they settled down and I've been really happy ever since. You have to be careful to look through the right bit getting on and off escalators. I'd got fed up with swapping distance and reading glasses the whole time, I think I resisted for ages because I associated them with getting old, but as I've just turned 60, got to face the fact, I am old!


----------



## Carolg (Jan 30, 2016)

You're just a youngster robin.i'm 61 and insde there is still the 17 year old waiting to escape.
my vision only swims when my glasses are perched on the wrong bit of my nose


----------

